# Bobcat mini-ex?



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am looking at buying a Bobcat mini-ex and wondering how many of you folks run them and how reliable they are. It is a 2006 331 with open cab, rubber tracks, hyd thumb and has 1500 hours on the clock. One track is new and the other will need replacing soon. I just happen to have a spare track for the mini-ex i have now that should fit it. The machine is a rental and has seen some beatings but appears to be in good working order, it start good, runs smooth, everything works as it should. I know the owner and manager of the rental place and they take good care of the rental equipment so the only neglect it see's is from those who rent it. They are asking $16k for it which seems like a good deal to me. Just wondering what you fella's thought?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

The 331 is a very capable mini ex.

With 1,500 hours, it is not hurt at all, throw in the thumb option and I'd say you are getting a real deal.


----------



## TERM101 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ive got a 331 with ~1000 hours and hydraulic thumb. Ive not even had the first second of downtime. Not even so much as a busted hose.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

My 334 is approaching 3000 hours on the clock and has had no major breakdowns.... Love it! Will probably update in another 1000 hours or so.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, i talked to the owner and he has had other parties interested but he stated he would rather sell it to me. I told him i cant do anything until mine sells and even then i wont have enough $$$ to cover the $16k, he then volunteered to sell it to me on a payment plan through him instead of the bank. Now if i can just sell mine, she be going cheap for a quick sale.


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

Never used one, but I've been in the plant when they make them. From what I've seen they are very well built.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Meetre said:


> Never used one, but I've been in the plant when they make them. From what I've seen they are very well built.


I put in my first septic field and rented one, Bobcat, first time operating one, they'll outdig a whole busfull of illegals.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

willworkforbeer said:


> I put in my first septic field and rented one, Bobcat, first time operating one, they'll outdig a whole busfull of illegals.


your info says you're a remodeler? you a licensed septic installer?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

woodchuck2 said:


> Well, i talked to the owner and he has had other parties interested but he stated he would rather sell it to me. I told him i cant do anything until mine sells and even then i wont have enough $$$ to cover the $16k, he then volunteered to sell it to me on a payment plan through him instead of the bank. Now if i can just sell mine, she be going cheap for a quick sale.


 
Me thinks he has no other buyers. :no:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

The owner of the Bobcat is in no hurry to sell it and he is going to continue renting it out until i can buy it. Maybe by then the price may come down too. My mini-ex is going to the equipment shop Monday morning for diag of the leak. I dont think it is the swing bearing seal now, i use it the other day with oil pouring right out of it and all functions are working properly except the blade wont hold itself up anymore. The blade will lift the machine up and hold but if you lift he blade all the way up it will bleed itself back to the ground is several seconds. The drives are still working fine in both directions but using them makes it leak more. The fella i spoke with at the shop thinks it has something to do with the rotary manifold???? He is going to let me know what the problem is Monday afternoon.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Your blade hoses run through the center of the house through the rotary valve. My guess is that you have a bad hose on the blade port. If the valve was leaking, it seems like it would leak on all functions, but that is just a guess. Good luck.


----------

